# Internet speeds



## turnercc (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey all,
I'll be moving to Cairo in a couple weeks (can't believe it's so soon). I work remotely for a cybersecurity company and do most of my work online. I've booked a week in a hostel for my initial stay, but plan to find an apartment downtown shortly after arriving.

My question is regarding internet access. How reliable do you find it to be in Cairo and are there some areas with better speeds than others?


----------

